
Einstein's PhD Thesis - whinvik
https://mobile.twitter.com/WhinerVikram/status/1294574777122918400
======
djaque
Considering giving twitter a try again. How easy is it to stear clear of all
the politics side of things?

I tried a few years ago, but killed my account when I realized that having all
of the posts literally designed for maximum outrage show up in my feed was
causing stress that I just didn't need in my life.

~~~
btrettel
Another source of outrage on Twitter is the snark.

There's one statistician on Twitter that I check periodically. They often post
links to interesting papers. Unfortunately they often post snarky remarks as
well. Recently they called Nate Silver naive in a fairly condescendingly way.
There was no explanation about why the Nate Silver tweet they were responding
to was naive, just an assertion and condescension. The level of casual
disrespect among Twitter users is awful.

[https://twitter.com/cubic_logic/status/1293916568615673858](https://twitter.com/cubic_logic/status/1293916568615673858)

